# Introducing TeKillYa Rose



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

A while back a member here was looking at getting out of goats as there were issues with finding a buck and what not. I spoke to her on here and privately and offered her one of my Nigerian bucks to use. 

When she came to pick up the buck, I offered her my "prized" buck that is my baby and told her she could use him instead if she would like - which she about passed out and then graciously accepted my offer .... isn't that what we, as goat breeders are to do - help others???? That is what I thought 

Anyway, TeKillYa went to her home for a few months and lived with her Mini Manchas. As the girls grew, it was a big joke that if there were numerous multiples, that she was sending a doeling to my house .... knowing how creeped out I am of the no ears. I didn't think anything of it ..... 

Well, guess what - I am getting my FIRST Mini Mancha doeling. Poor Jennifer had 5 does all kid out in 24 hours - with a total of 8 doelings and I am not exact on bucklings. So, guess what .... yep ..... I am the proud owner of an F1 Mini Mancha named TeKillYa Rose (named by Jennifer - and it couldn't fit her OR me better - that stuff is sooooo good!) She is sired by my nigerian dwarf buck *B Proctor Hill Farm BO TeKillYa *S (CH Spring Fever Calista *D *M DAR x *B NC Promisedland RB Bolero *S) and her dam is an F3 Mini Mancha - A2Z Speckles. 

Here she is - little miss Rose - a red buckskin with elf ears ... i can't wait to get her home!!!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats. You knew secretly you'd get a mini lm


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Awe she looks like a doll.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a little doll baby! Congrats!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

and i just LOVE LOVE LOVE her coloring and her name - so fits


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's so cute! And you're right...beautiful color!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

She looks like a sweetie, congrats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Can't wait to start on Mini Manchas ...  Maybe in a few years we'll have our own. SO cute!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats on the new baby she is cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

She is a doll..


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Aww, she's so cute!


----------

